# Multiples messages dans Mail avec Zimbra



## force (25 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
Hier soir, je reçois un mail de Free me disant que mon compte est migré sur Zimbra. 
Et depuis, je reçois toutes les 5 minutes un paquet de 50 ou 60 mails. 
En fait ce sont tous mes messages depuis le 18 mars qui me sont renvoyés dans ma boite mail. 
Pour le moment, j'en ai 9 exemplaires de chaque ! 
J'ai l'impression que Zimbra me renvoie sans cesse les messages de Webmail. 
Que dois-je faire pour stopper cette avalanche ? 
Merci

PS : j'ai posté le meme message sur le forum de l'ADUF.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Mars 2009)

Pour ce que j'en ai lu, un moyen de résoudre ça consiste à aller dans le Webmail et supprimer tout ce qu'il y a.

Mais bon, je n'ai pas testé (et pour cause, je n'ai pas migré vers Zimbra) et ça peut faire peur cette idée de "tout supprimer"...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

normalement t'aurai du poster dans le fil central dédié free et ses produits

c'est abordé là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-111.html#post5046034

ca doit etre un simple couac de la bascule des derniers jours qui doit se prendre les pieds entre base de données ancienne forme et nouvelle forme


----------



## force (25 Mars 2009)

Merci Pascalformac, j'avais fait une recherche et je n'ai rien trouvé.
De plus, quand il y a 111 pages et 2210 messages dans un fil, c'est particulièrement rebutant et extrèmement difficile de s'y retrouver.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

même pas 
tu as une recherche interne à chaque fil
( celle à coté d'outils de la discussion)


----------



## force (25 Mars 2009)

Sul le Forum de l'ADUF, on me dit que ce devrait être passager. Mais chez moi, ça dure depuis hier soir et j'ai plus de 600 messages dans ma boite mail, maintenant...
Une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

ben fais le ménage 
soit  sans te servir de Mail , dans quelques jours  en une fois  entre webmail et Mail SI iily a encore des doublons
soit au fur et à mesure


----------



## Aliboron (25 Mars 2009)

Pour compléter le message de ce matin, voici ce que j'ai lu ailleurs : 
_
"il faut cocher synchroniser la boite mail avant de ce connecter sur ZIMBRA  et tout rentre dans l'ordre"_


----------



## force (25 Mars 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pour compléter le message de ce matin, voici ce que j'ai lu ailleurs :
> _
> "il faut cocher synchroniser la boite mail avant de ce connecter sur ZIMBRA  et tout rentre dans l'ordre"_



Merci Aliboron, mais il faut cocher ça à quel endroit ? 
Sur Mail, sur Free ? ...

Peux-tu me dire sur quel site tu as vu cette information ?


----------



## force (25 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai trouvé tout seul, il me semble : c'est sur la page de connexionà Zimbra, il y a cette option avec une case à cocher :






Ca mouline un petit moment, puis un message s'affiche, à la limite du foutage de gueule :
"*L'option de resynchronisation est a utiliser correctemen*t"


Bon, qu'est-ce qu'on fait avec ça maintenant ??? :mouais:


----------



## fdutheil (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi "force".
Le problème est que lorsque j'utilise la procédure indiquée pas Aliboron, ca me marque
"CONNEXION AU WEBMAIL ZIMBRA
Une erreur s'est produite..."

C'est loin d'être gagné !!
Est-ce que c'est temporaire et pas de bol ça tombe juste au moment où je migre vers Zimbra, ou est-ce réellement un problème de configuration?
Merci pour vos futures réponses par avance.


----------



## force (26 Mars 2009)

Déjà 48 h que ca dure ! 

J'en ai ras la bol d'effacer des paquets de 60 messages qui floodent ma boite mail ! 

Free prend ses clients pour des bêta-testeurs !
Et ne répond pas aux mails


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2009)

force a dit:


> Free prend ses clients pour des bêta-testeurs !


c'est une beta



> Et ne répond pas aux mails


inexact
contre exemple sur la migration zimbra
( venant d'un membre du forum d'ailleurs)

http://www.assistancefree.fr/index....d92a0c60&nmw=df58ee9212298dbe9b87a368906fe690


----------



## force (27 Mars 2009)

1) Ok, c'est une Beta. Que chacun fasse bien attention, il est impossible de revenir en arrière !

2) La dame de l'assistance de Free est très aimable dans le message que tu a mis. Mais ne répond pas à mon problème que je lui ai posé.
J'ai eu un tchat avec Free ce matin, qui ne m'apporte aucune solution, aucune idée. Il me dit d'envoyer un mail à l'assistance... C'est fait depuis mercredi et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse ce vendredi à 9h45.

3) Dans son message, la dame de Free finit par : "_Pour plus d'informations, je vous invite à vous rendre sur le forum ci-joint : http://www.zimbrafr.org/forum/ _" 
Or, sur la page d'accueil du forum en question il est clairement précisé (en majuscules) : "ATTENTION : NI AIDE NI SUPPORT POUR LE WEBMAIL ZIMBRA DE FREE NE SERONT DONNÉS SUR CE FORUM."

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas le seul avec ce problème. Voir ici :
http://freebox-news.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2241

J'ai suivi le conseil d'Aliboron et j'ai supprimé tous mes messages dans l'ancien webmail, puis vidé la corbeille.
Mais les messages effacés sont revenus dans webmail aprés que je les ai effacés !

Ce matin (vendredi), je reçois encore dans mon Mail les 10 ou 12 messages récents d'hier, toutes les 5 à 15 minutes (il y du progrès : ce n'est plus 50 ou 60 !). Encore une semaine comme ça et ce sera réglé...


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mars 2009)

force a dit:


> Ce matin (vendredi), je reçois encore dans mon Mail les 10 ou 12 messages récents d'hier, toutes les 5 à 15 minutes (il y du progrès : ce n'est plus 50 ou 60 !). Encore une semaine comme ça et ce sera réglé...



Chez moi, cela a durer 2 ou 3 jours.
J'avais des messages de 2004 qui n'étaient même plus sur Free (mis à la poubelle via le webmail) et qui me sont revenus.

J'ai retrouvé des conversations et des adresses e-mail de personnes que j'avais perdus. 

C'est galère, mais cela va s'arranger; patience donc.


----------



## force (31 Mars 2009)

J'ai supprimé les messages sur l'ancien webmail, et tous mes messages arrivent maintenant sur Zimbra. 
Mais ce mardi, ca fait une semaine pile que je reçois dans mon logiciel de messagerie Mail des paquest de 10 ou 12 messages anciens, toutes les 15 minutes. 
Je suis patient, mais tout de même...


----------



## force (3 Avril 2009)

Dernières nouvelles :
Je reçois toujours bien mes messages dans Zimbra, mais ils ne floodent plus ma messagerie Mail. 
Les messages arrivent normalement dans Mail comme avant. Enfin ! 
Au final, il aura donc fallu 9 jours pour que la migration se fasse correctement (en espérant que ce soit définitif). Ce qui est inadmissible pour un leader comme Free.

Pour conclure, voici quelques conseils issus de cette désagréable expérience :
- Ne cliquez pas sur l'option "Migrez vers le nouveau webmail de Free Beta tests" dans votre interface de gestion des mails sur le site de Free. Votre choix sera instantanément pris en compte ;
- Si vous le faites, vous ne pourrez pas annuler ni revenir en arrière ;
- Attendez-vous à une période de troubles : multiples messages anciens qui arrivent par paquets et inondent Mail par centaines, peur de perdre des messages, solitude et inquiétude ;
- N'attendez rien de Free, qui ne répond pas (ou à coté) à vos demandes d'assistance (voir la réponse d'incompétence qui m'a été faite ici : http://www.assistancefree.fr/index.php?mid=3299344&gzu=4fda2882cc4f685e55acf4e312ffb495&nmw=1339caa2160d3eeab8cdcf00b88b9de2). Ils ne connaissent rien au Mac ;
- Cette période de troubles peut durer de 2 à 9 jours, selon les témoignages d'autres Freenautes et ma propre expérience ;
- Durant cette période, ne vous culpabilisez pas (vous n'avez rien fait de mal, ce n'est pas votre faute), ne modifiez pas vos réglages POP ou IMAP dans Mail, ne modifiez pas vos réglages Freebox, wifi ou autres  ;
- Effacez vos anciens messages inutiles dans webmail et videz la corbeille, afin de réduire le nombre de messages anciens qui sont déversés dans Mail ;
- Quittez Mail et gérez votre messagerie depuis Zimbra (en vous mettant systématiquement en copie des messages que vous envoyez) ;
- Attention Zimbra m'a fait planter Safari à plusieurs reprises  (Safari 3.2.1 sous OS 10.4.11). Préférez Firefox. 
- Prenez votre mal en patience. Relancez Mail une fois par jour, pour voir si la situation est redevenue normale. Si ce n'est pas le cas et que plein de messages vous inondent, quittez à nouveau Mail jusqu'au lendemain. Ca finira par redevenir normal...

Faites-nous part de vos propres expériences et solutions ici même, pour aider et dépanner ceux qui traversent les mêmes difficultés.

Un point positif, tout de même : Zimbra est une bonne application, bien plus complète que l'ancien webmail.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2009)

Free n'est certainement pas leader en matiere d'email
( ni jamais prétendu l'etre, c'était et reste juste un petit service en plus)
ils ont même été top à la traine , d'où la bascule zimbra


----------

